# انا فى قسم البتعدين والبترول فى جامعه الازهر الفرقه الاولى



## saer_mounir (14 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته انا مشترك جديد 
انا فى قسم البتعدين والبترول فى جامعه الازهر الفرقه الاولى
ارجو ارسال كتاب material science ضرورى 
وشكرا


----------



## علي فتحي (15 نوفمبر 2006)

wait me for 2 days and i will send you that book


----------



## saer_mounir (16 نوفمبر 2006)

شكرا وانا مستنيك Please وياريت نتعرف


----------



## saer_mounir (17 نوفمبر 2006)

انا منتظر 
iam waiting


----------



## saer_mounir (17 نوفمبر 2006)

المهندس على فتحى 
ياريت تكلمنى


----------



## على نجاح (8 أبريل 2007)

ايه رايك فى الكتاب


----------

